

Ten times the iPhone traffic on AT&T starting in June? How come? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/04/03/ten-times-the-iphone-traffic-on-att-come-june-how-come/

======
swernli
My theory is based on personal desire, and some early and very fake images of
the iPhone 3G: video calling. A major desire for many users has been the
ability to record video. If they give the chance to record it, they would also
be pressured to let you send it to friends via email. But why stop there? Why
not add a front facing camera and let users video call, simultaneously using
their data connection and their mobile minutes?

Of course, these may once again prove to be pipe dreams...

------
blasdel
It's possible that there'll be _two_ new iPhone models that debut in June:
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/03/more-evidence-
aris...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/03/more-evidence-arises-for-
future-iphone-models-in-latest-beta.ars)

------
jaxn
My guess is a $99 iPhone will greatly expand market penetration in the US.

I don't think a 2x speed increase and video calls of limited utility will
create a 10x network increase.

